# Siggy for RabidAlien



## RabidAlien (May 8, 2008)

What do y'all think?


----------



## RabidAlien (May 8, 2008)

Or one of these??


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2008)

I like the first one of #1.It looks really nice.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 8, 2008)

Tanx, Wurger! I'll go with your suggestion, unless the vast majority of the exploited masses rise up to overthrow your wise and benevolent opinion, at which point I shall change, mainly to avoid having my noggin lopped off.


...yeah...its been a looooong week so far.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 3, 2008)

Skwished it down a bit...


----------

